# Sneezing puppy



## Aly (Mar 27, 2015)

My little Lucy has had a runny nose and sneezes for a few days but last night and this morning she was ?coughing, ?retching.
I was really worried about her so took her to the vets. She didn't have a fever and her chest was clear but she had an anti-inflammatory injection and he has given her antibiotics and 7 days of panacur just to cover all bases.
She has been fine since but I was worried about her getting worse over the weekend.
Unfortunately I've had to cancel her appointment for vaccinations on Monday so it's going to be even longer before she can go for walks.


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Glad Lucy is feeling better after having been to the vet. A little longer for walks... but at least it allows her to be in the best of health, and spirits to enjoy her first real walk!


----------

